# Dynamic macosx.com DNS services



## ScottW (May 28, 2001)

Once again we are thinking about offering a dynamic DNS service for users of macosx.com. For a nominal fee (say $9.95/year) you can get jimbo.macosx.com or all sorts of other names.macosx.com that will be your static hostname that will work great if you have a dynamic ip address provided by your cable, dsl or dial-up service provider. This is also ideal for users with a static IP address, but no domain or dns.

In addition, we may support your domain name as well.

Is this something you would want & pay for?


----------



## rharder (May 29, 2001)

Don't need it, but thanks for offering. Maybe others do...

-Rob


----------



## jdog (May 29, 2001)

Would it be possible to provide Dynamic DNS service for people who already have domain names?  I am about to switch to a cable modem which uses DynIP, from a DSL line that uses StaticIP.  If thats possible, I would easily pay the $10/year fee!  

jdog


----------



## hekal (Jun 3, 2001)

Zoneedit.com does it for free and is far more versatile than any other i've seen.

They also require you to have your own domain name. But you can get a .org for $25 and not have someone else's domain name appended to yours.


----------



## jbartlett (Jun 5, 2001)

I can't imagine why I'd need it (at least at this point), but with the incredibly rapid changes in access providers and access means, it might come in handy someday. My DSL service has gone through at least six different owners in the last year, so this might be a way to ensure DNS.


----------



## Pascal (Jun 10, 2001)

That could be interesting if you offered crystal clear installation instructions. I'll never be a programmer, even if I try to...


----------

